# ممكن سؤالـــــــــــ عن دورات فى لحام تحت الماء او لحام انابيب



## الصراف (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى
ممكن استفسار عن معهد يعطى دورات فى لحام تحت الماء او لحام انابيب ان سمعت عن((((((((( معهد دون بوسكو))))))) فى الاسكندرية بيس لاسف ماعنديش العنوان او رقم تلفيون
مع العلم انى من المغربــــــــــ
فيا ريت الى يعرف حاجة عن الدورات يعطينى العنوانـــــــ

وسلام عليكم رحمه الله بركاته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أبريل 2008)

للرفع عسى ان نجد خيرا .

نناشد الاخوة الأعضاء من مصر بالأطلاع مع الشكر.

البغدادي


----------



## الصراف (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> للرفع عسى ان نجد خيرا .
> 
> نناشد الاخوة الأعضاء من مصر بالأطلاع مع الشكر.
> 
> البغدادي


 

جزاك الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## eng abuaziz (23 فبراير 2010)

The welding institute(TWI) this agency has so many branches in the world
you can ask them about any details talking about welding and NDT courses


----------



## hishamna (17 أبريل 2010)

_بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله محمد بن عبد الله :_
وبعد :
الاخ الكريم :معهد الدون بسكو الموجود في القاهرة موجود في شارع عبد القادر طه بمنطقة روض الفرج , بالنسبة لدورة لحام انابيب البترول يجب ان يكون لديك خلفية عن لحام الاكسجين والكهرباء وسيتم عمل اختبار قبل الالتحاق بلحام انابيب البترول او يمكن الاشتراك بدورة لحام الاكسجين والكهرباء ثم بعد الانتهاء منها يتم الالتحاق بالدورة المرادة . والله الموفق ,,,
نسال الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار بكثرة الدعاء


----------



## batbota (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انا من ليبيا وارغب فى اخد دورة لحام تحت الماء وانا خريج معهد متوسط للمهن الميكانيكية وسمعت عن وجود دورات فى القاهرة .. هل يقبلون من اى جنسية ؟ وكم سعر الدورة ومدتها وهل يشترط اشياء خاصة للقبول فى الدورة ؟؟؟ ارجو الرد السريع ... ومن عنده عنوان الاكاديمية او رقم تليفونها ارجو ان يبعته لى ... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## explorator (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

طيب يا رجالة بالنسبة لدورة اللحام تحت المية فى معهد الدون بسكو (الساليزيان ) ... هل بتكون محتاجة خبرات سابقة او خلفية عن اللحام ... و لا هما بيبدؤا التعليم من الصفر ارجوا الرد و التوضيح 

و هل المعهد يقبل اجانب ؟؟؟؟؟ ... و اذا كان بيقبل ما هى الشرووط ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## waled.suliman (17 أغسطس 2011)

* شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية* *والتجارة*​​*عن أقامة دورة **مشرف اختبارات لااتلافية* *NDT Supervisor* *من الجمعية* *الأمريكية للاختبارات اللاتلافية** ASNT **تشمل الطرق الأختبارية الأساسية الخمسة** RT, UT, VT, MPI, LPT)) **حيث سيحاضر في هذه الدورات مدربين* *معتمدين من** ASNT **وحاصلين على* *المستوى الثالث**
**NDT – Level III**
**
**لمن توجه هذه الدورة**:**
**
**· **لجميع العاملين في مجال* *التفتيش الفني في شركات النفط والغاز والشركات الصناعية**
**· **لجميع العاملين في مجال* *ضبط الجودة** QA/QC**
**· **لجميع مشرفين ورشات اللحام والتركيبات* *المعدنية**
**· **لكل مهندسين الميكانيك**
**· **لكل مهندسين* *البترول**
**· **لجميع خريجي المعاهد الصناعية والهندسية* *
**· **لجميع خريجي معاهد* *البترول**
**· **لكل من يرغب بدخول مجال النفط والغاز* *
**· **لكل من يرغب بتطوير* *نفسه فنيا ومهنيا وتعزيز خبرته العملية**

**أهداف الدورة**: **
**
**ü **التدريب العملي على لتصوير ألشعاعي لوصلات للحام** (**الأنابيب والصفائح**) PIPE & Plate **وتفسير أفلام التصوير و* *إيجاد عيوب وصلات اللحام** Welding Defect **وعلى تقنيات التصوير ألشعاعي حيث تأهل هذه الدورة الناجحين فيها* *ليكونوا مصورين شعاعين ومفسرين أفلام** - Radiographer & Interpreter**

**ü **التدريب العملي والنظري على فحص الأنابيب والصفائح* *و وصلات اللحام بواسطة الأمواج الصوتية واكتشاف أي عيوب داخلية تصنيعية أو تأكليه* *داخل المعدن سواء في الأنابيب أو الصفائح أو عيوب اللحام الحاصلة أثناء عملية* *اللحام داخل الوصلات الملحومة وذلك بواسطة** Angle & normal Probe**

**ü **التعرف على واجبات مفتش اللحام وعلى فحص وصلات* *اللحام بصريا بواسطة الوسائل المساعدة وعل واجبات مفتش اللحام قبل وأثناء وبعد* *اللحام ومراقبة أداء اللحامين والأشراف على تنفيذ مواصفات اللحام المطلوبة والمحددة* *في** welding procedures **وستؤهل هذه* *الدورة الناجحين فيها ليصبحوا مفتشين لحام حيث تكافئ هذه الشهادة شهادة* *أل**CSWIP 3.0 = ASNT VTLevel II**

**ü **على التدريب العملي لكشف العيوب السطحية للحام وكشف أي عيوب سطحية ضمن* *المعدن نفسه بالجزيئات المغناطيسية والسوائل النافذة وذلك للأنابيب والصفائح* *والتجهيزات الأخرى** fitting**مثل* *التشققات أو الكسور**
**
**شهادات* *الدورة**:**
**
**ASNT – NDT (RT, UT, MPI, LPT, VT) – Level II**

*

*
**لغة التدريب**:* *

**عربي / انجليزي**

*
*شاكرين للجميع حسن* *ألاهتمام*​*والله ولي* *التوفيق*​*

*


----------



## waled.suliman (17 أغسطس 2011)

TWI – CSWIP (3.1) Level 2​Welding Inspection Course​In Lebanon​​تتشرف شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتجارة أن تعلن: ​v لكافة المهتمين بمجال التفتيش الفني وضبط الجودة - QA/QC
v  ولكل مفتشين اللحام والعاملين في المشاريع الإنشائية 
v ولكل مهندسين الميكانيك والبترول وخريجين المعاهد الهندسية المتوسطة
v ولكل مشرفين وفنيين الاختبارات الاتلافية - NDT
v ولجميع العاملين في مجال اللحام والتركيبات المعدنية 
v ولكل العاملين في شركات النفط والغاز
v ولكل من يرغب بدخول مجال النفط والغاز و الصناعة
vولكل من يرغب بتطوير مستواه الفني والمهني​عن أقامة دورة التفتيش الفني على اللحام من معهد تكنولوجيا اللحام البريطاني​​​​​​​​​​مكان الدورة: لبنان - بيروت​مدة الدورة: 4 أيام​07/10/2011 to 10/10/2011: تاريخ الدورة​منهاج الدورة: CSWIP (3.1) Level 2
رسوم تسجيل الدورة: 2150 دولار أمريكي
الامتحان: وسيحدد موعده لاحقا
 يشمل 5  اختبارات:​§ Written A2 multi choice​§ Written B2 Narrative​§ Practical A2 Plate​§ Practical B2 Pipe​§ Practical C2 Macro Bend ​​حيث سيحاضر في هذه الدورة محاضر من المعهد المذكور بريطاني الجنسية​وستكون لغة الدورة والمنهاج هي اللغة الانكليزية​وستمنح للناجحين في هذه الدورة شهادة تأهيل مفتش لحام على المستوى الثاني معتمدة عالميا ومعترف فيها في جميع دول العالم​​كما ستقام دورة تحضيرية باللغة العربية لدورة​في دمشق​​TWI – CSWIP (3.1) – Level 2​وعلى نفس المنهاج ولمدة 7 أيام يحاضر فيها مدرب مؤهل ومعتمد وستمنح في نهاية هذه الدورة شهادة:​ASNT – VT – Level II​​​


----------

